#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Βαλλόμαστε απο παντού; - Τρόπος αντίδρασης;

## Balance

Διάβασα ένα κείμενο στο troktiko.gr το οποίο με συγκίνησε και δείχνει την ωμή πραγματικότητα τα σχόλια σας για αυτό..

"Αρχιτέκτονας είμαι και βρίσκω απαράδεκτο το σχόλιο και τις όποιες προτάσεις για τις αλλαγές στη φορολόγηση μας. Πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλάβετε (εσείς οι δημοσιογράφοι πρώτα) ότι ο κάθε μηχανικός δεν... 
είναι μεγαλοεργολάβος - ούτε καν εργολάβος). 
Κάποιοι από εμάς είμαστε μελετητές και επειδή προσπαθούμε να είμαστε συνεπείς και τίμιοι απέναντι στους πελάτες μας δεν ζούμε από τις μίζες (ή να τις πω ευγενικά προμήθειες :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: . 
Ξέρετε ότι οι αμοιβές μελετών είναι οι χαμηλότερες της Ευρώπης; Η αμοιβή μου για να σχεδιάσω μια κατοικία είναι περίπου στο 1/5 ενός δυτικοευρωπαίου.
Χώρια που εμείς πρέπει να ακροβατούμε ανάμεσα σε ένα διεστραμμένο ΓΟΚ (25.000 σελίδων!) μιας διεφθαρμένης πολεοδομίας και των αδηφάγων πελατών μας που αναζητούν ευκαιρίες να παρανομήσουν (με την δική μας υπογραφή και ευθύνη). Και παράλληλα όλοι "κλαίγονται" πως δεν έχουν χρήματα για να πληρώσουν τον μηχανικό. Βέβαια τους περισσεύουν για τα μοδάτα πλακάκια και τα τζακούζι.
Αντί της αφέλειας επιλέξτε τον δρόμο της αλήθειας και αναζητήστε τον λόγο για τον οποίο έχουμε διαφορετικό συντελεστή φορολογίας.(έγινε το 1955...)
Έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί αν εμείς δηλωνόμαστε ως άνεργοι όταν δεν έχουμε δουλειά;
Αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη χώρα αντί να ανεβαίνει το μορφωτικό επίπεδο δυστυχώς έχει πάρει την κατιούσα). Γι' αυτό και η απαξίωση προς τα μη χειρωνακτικά επαγγέλματα."
ANAΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ

Υ.Γ. Συγχωρέστε με αν η θέση δημοσίευσης δεν είναι η κατάλληλη.

----------

georgecv, iovo, mred-akias, Pappos, Samdreamth

----------


## Pappos

Όλα ξεκινούν από το μορφωτικό επίπεδο. Η παιδεία στην Ελλάδα είναι άθλια. Ειδικά στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση (Ο μπαμπάς καθηγητής, πρέπει να γίνει και ο γιός, άσχετα αν πληρεί προϋποθέσεις, ανύπαρκτη έρευνα κ.ο.κ. τα γνωστά δηλαδή, δεν συνεχίζω θα βγω εκτός θέματος). Είναι κρίμα γιατί έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο οι δημοσιογραφάκιδες με τα μικρόφωνα και τα παραθυράκια τους να διαμορφώνουν την άποψη της κοινής γνώμης. Οι μηχανικοί σε αυτή την χώρα είναι στην χειρότερη κατάσταση που μπόρεσε να δει ποτέ ο κλάδος. Πρέπει να βγει καινούργιο Π.Δ. να καταργήσει όλο το αστείο παλιό ΓΟΚ και να βγάλει καινούργιο. Επίσης πρέπει να γίνει κάτι με τις αμοιβές. Είναι πολύ χαμηλές αλλά εδώ φταίνε και οι τυχοδιώκτες του τύπου στατικά ανά τετραγωνικό. Γενικά αποδεικνύει την λειτουργία και τη δομή του κράτους που δυστυχώς βρίσκεται σε άθλια κατάσταση σε ότι αφορά την δημόσια λειτουργία πόσο μάλλον τον κλάδο των μηχανικών. Πρέπει να γίνουν δραματικές αλλαγές πράμα το οποίο δεν βλέπω να γίνεται.

----------


## Theo

Το διάβασα και εγώ και οφείλω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στον συνάδελφο !!! Άψογος.

----------


## JTB

Εδώ τόσα χρόνια που παλεύουμε για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα οι Τ.Ε. και δεν έχουμε κλείσει ούτε πεζοδρόμιο... 
Και θυμάμαι 120 υπαλληλοι του δασαρχείου (ξύνονται με τσουγκράνες αυτοί...) και έκαναν κατάληψη στο υπουργείο...

Επειδή όμως παραδοσιακά κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, έχω να πώ ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρές ευθύνες σε όλους μας για το σημερινό σκηνικό, γιατί υπερασπιζόμασταν τις τσέπες μας και την ηρεμία μας περισσότερο από τη τιμή μας... Και στις σχέσεις μας με το κράτος δρούσαμε ως συμμορίτες, καλύπτοντας ο ένας τις παρανομίες του άλλου αντί να τις ονοματίζουμε... και είχαμε τη νοοτροπία του σχολείου, που είναι μάγκας αυτός που θα αντιγράψει και θα περάσει ενώ είναι σπασίκλας αυτός που δεν δείχνει τη κόλλα του στο τεμπέλη... για να τον "βοηθήσει".... Αυτή τη "βοήθεια" ζούμε καθημερινά και αυτό τον εκβιασμό...
Θα ήθελα να αντιμετωπίζαμε διαφορετικά το θέμα, να έφτιαχνε σοφίτα ο διπλανός μας και να ήταν σωστό να το αποτρέψουμε...χωρίς να μας ενοχλεί, απλώς γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται... Απλώς γιατί εκείνη την ώρα αυτός νομίζει ότι είναι ο έξυπνος άρα θεωρεί εσένα βλάκα.... 5-10 περιπτώσεις θα υπήρχαν και μετά θα τελείωνε το πανηγύρι... Ενώ τώρα... Ποιός δεν αισθάνεται βλάκας που δεν έκλεισε τον Η/Χ του;

Οταν λοιπόν καταντάμε έτσι τους εαυτούς μας και το επάγγελμά μας στο βωμό του κόμπλεξ μη γίνουμε "μαρτυριάρηδες" και στο βωμό του άμεσου κέρδους, μοιάζει παράξενο  να  μας ενοχλεί η θέση που μας βάζουν άλλοι... (Δημοσιογράφοι, Πολιτικοί κλπ)...

----------


## vasgi

Συνάδελφε JTB , μηχανικοί είμαστε , όχι αστυνομικοί , δικαστές η ιερείς .

Τον ρόλο της πολιτείας δεν θα τον επωμιστούμε εμείς .
Εκτός αν αύριο πίνουμε τον καφέ μας στην Βουλή και στα υπουργεία , σαν κυβέρνηση της χώρας .

Δεν υπήρχε κανένα κόμπλέξ . Απλά δεν ήταν η δουλειά μας .
Ας την έκαναν αυτοί που ήταν υποχρεωμένοι γιά αυτό , αλλά αυτοί προτίμησαν τα δωράκια .

Σιγά μην φορτωθούμε εμείς τις αμαρτίες τους .

----------


## Balance

Εντάξυ JTB τώρα τι κάνουμε;
Εξάλλου πολλοί από εμάς τώρα ξεκινάμε την καριέρα μας.

@Theo, Kasvan, Pappos, abgr, mred-akias, terry κ.α. χαίρομαι που σας αγγίζει κι εσάς μια τοποθέτηση που άγγιξε κι εμένα. 
Γιατί αυτή η ισοπέδωση των πάντων, που στόχο έχει να διαγράφει από τη μνήμη τις ανάγκες για τις οποίες δημιουργήθηκε μια κατάσταση, δε μου αρέσει καθόλου.
Ας έρθουν λοιπόν να το κάνουν αυτό, αλλά κι εμείς θα μπούμε ισότιμα στη λίστα με εκείνους που δικαιούνται επίδομα ανεργίας.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο "διατητής" (βλ. κράτος) έκανε λάθος και δεν μας έδωσε "penalty" (βλ. υψηλότερες ελάχιστες αμοιβές, προσμέτρηση των εξόδων του αυτοκινήτου στα έξοδα σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, εργασιακά δικαιωμάτα κ.λπ.).
Για να "ισοφαρίσει" το λάθος του, δεν έδωσε στον "αντίπαλο (βλ. λαό) "penalty" που εμείς κάναμε (βλ. εξωλογιστικό σύστημα προσδιορισμού φορολογητέου εισοδήματος).

Το να προσπαθούμε να εξηγούμε ότι έχουμε δίκαιο (που δεν έχουμε) είναι προς τη λάθος κατεύθυνση. Δεν πρόκειται να πείσουμε κανέναν γιατί απλώς δεν έχουμε το δίκιο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα με το μέρος μας. 

Αντιθέτως, θα έπρεπε να επικεντρώσουμε τις όποιες προσπάθειες μας εκεί όπου έχουμε κάθε δίκαιο ηθικό και νομικό.

----------


## Balance

Βοήθησε με να σε καταλάβω καλύτερα Χάρη.

----------


## cna

Συνάδελφε υπομονή κάνουμε. Η κρίση υποτίθεται ότι θα ξεκαθάριζε το τοπίο από τους κάθε λογής επιτήδειους (τουλάχιστον αυτό συνέβει στο εξωτερικό) και θα επέτρεπε την επιβίωση των υγιών επιχειρήσεων. Αυτό ακόμα δεν έχει συμβεί στην χώρα μας αλλά αναμένεται να συμβεί μέσα στα επόμενα 2 χρόνια. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγω των διαπλεκόμενων συμφερόντων απαιτείται δράση από όλους μας για το ξεσκέπασμα των κάθε λογής συγκαλύψεων παρανομιών. Τώρα θα μου πείς: "Μα θα γίνουμε χαφιέδες;". Όχι, θα γίνουμε έντιμοι πολίτες όπως είναι όλοι οι πολίτες στο εξωτερικό ή τουλάχιστον η πλειοψηφία αυτών.

Αυτό που νομίζω ότι θέλει να πει ο Χάρης είναι ότι εφόσον το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο φροντίζει να διατηρεί τις αμοιβές μας χαμηλά - ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι για το κράτος η ΕΤΑ είναι ακόμα 44ευρώ/τετραγωνικό - μας παρουσίαζε επί σειρά ετών ως καρότο τον εξωλογιστικό προσδιορισμό εισοδήματος. Εννοείται ότι εφόσον το Σύνταγμα ορίζει ότι όλοι οι έλληνες συμβάλλουν στα φορολογικά ισότιμα, το να έχεις μια οποιαδήποτε ομάδα σε διαφορετικό σύστημα προσδιορισμού εισοδήματος αποτελεί κατάφωρη αδικία εις βάρος των υπολοίπων ομάδων. Συμπυκνωμένα το νόημα είναι ότι εφόσον ασκούμε ελεύθερο επάγγελμα θα έπρεπε να φορολογούμαστε όπως και οι λοιποί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Για παράδειγμα ένας λογιστής φορολογείται με έσοδα - έξοδα και ούτε σε αυτόν του αναγνωρίζει τα έξοδα καυσίμων, ασχέτως που θα πρέπει να τρέχει σε ΙΚΑ-εφορίες κλπ. Οπότε ο λογιστής είναι αδικημένος σε σχέση με εμάς.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο *cna* εξήγησε αναλυτικά αυτό που είπα συμπυκνωμένα σε 4 γραμμές.

Θα σχολιάσω και το θέμα περί "χαφιέδων". 
Θεωρώ ότι είναι εσφαλμένη νοοτροπία των Ελλήνων, κατάλοιπο άλλων εποχών και συνθηκών. Των συμπολιτών μας που θεωρούν την κρατική μηχανή αλλά και κάθε μορφή εξουσίας ως αντίπαλο, ως εχθρό.
Ακόμα και εδώ σ' αυτό το φόρουμ βλέπουμε ανάλογη συμπεριφορά. Πόσα μέλη έχουν κάνει κλικ στο κουμπάκι "αναφορά δημοσίευσης" για να βοηθήσουν το έργο των συντονιστών; Αναφορά όχι απαραίτητα για μια επιθετική, προσβλητική δημοσίευση αλλά ακόμα και για κάτι "μικρό" όπως πχ ένα θέμα σε λάθος θεματική κατηγορία.

Δυστυχώς δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε (προς άρση παρεξηγήσεων δεν εξαιρώ τον εαυτό μου) ότι ως πολίτες δεν έχουμε μόνο δικαιώματα αλλά και υποχρεώσεις και ανάμεσα σ' αυτές είναι να βοηθούμε τα κρατικά όργανα στην εφαρμογή των νόμων.

----------


## Balance

> Αυτό που νομίζω ότι θέλει να πει ο Χάρης είναι ότι εφόσον το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο φροντίζει να διατηρεί τις αμοιβές μας χαμηλά - ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι για το κράτος η ΕΤΑ είναι ακόμα 44ευρώ/τετραγωνικό - μας παρουσίαζε επί σειρά ετών ως καρότο τον εξωλογιστικό προσδιορισμό εισοδήματος. Εννοείται ότι εφόσον το Σύνταγμα ορίζει ότι όλοι οι έλληνες συμβάλλουν στα φορολογικά ισότιμα, το να έχεις μια οποιαδήποτε ομάδα σε διαφορετικό σύστημα προσδιορισμού εισοδήματος αποτελεί κατάφωρη αδικία εις βάρος των υπολοίπων ομάδων.


Ναι αλλά ανέβασε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια τις αμοιβές.
Εκτός και αν το έκανε βέβαια για φοροεισπρακτικούς λόγους, αλλά και επικοινωνιακούς γιατί σκοπεύει στη συνέχεια να τις καταργήσει τελείως με το λεγόμενο άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων. Επομένως που καταλήγουμε; Θα συνεχίσει να διατηρεί τις αμοιβές μας χαμηλά και ακόμα χαμηλότερα και θα αποσύρει επιπλέον το "καρότο".
Επομένως..

----------


## cna

Λοιπόν πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε μια και καλή ότι η αύξηση των αμοιβών δεν προκλήθηκε από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ αλλά από το ΤΕΕ. Δεν έχω κανέναν σκοπό να βάλλω εναντίον του οποιουδήποτε αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι το ΤΕΕ προέβει σε αύξηση των αμοιβών με αύξηση της ΕΤΑ στα 105 ευρώ/τ.μ. αρχικά, βασιζόμενο στο σκεπτικό ότι έχει το δικαίωμα να καθορίζει τις αμοιβές των μελών του. Σταματώ εδώ όσον αφορά τις αμοιβές γιατί προέβει και σε άλλες ενέργειες οι οποίες εξετάζονται κατά πόσο είναι νόμιμες ή όχι. Το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ απλώς δεν αντέδρασε στις παραπάνω κινήσεις του ΤΕΕ (πχ θα μπορούσε να υπενθυμίσει στα πολεοδομικά γραφεία ότι γίνονται δεκτές αμοιβές με ΕΤΑ 44 δεδομένου του νόμου περί του τρόπου υπολογισμού των αμοιβών μηχανικών).

----------


## Balance

Το ΤΕΕ προασπίζει τα δικαιώματα των μηχανικών. Τα υπόλοιπα τα κανονίζει η ίδια η κυβέρνηση. Αν τώρα αυτή ετεροκατευθύνεται, πάει να πεί ότι υπάρχει ζήτημα ομηρίας και δημοκρατίας, οπότε πάμε σε αλλαγή της ονομασίας που αναφέρεται στο σύνταγμα, σε υποδεικνυόμενη δημοκρατία που δεν είναι της παρούσης. 
Γιατί αύξησε τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές; 
Τελικά θέλουμε αυξημένες ελάχιστες αμοιβές που να είναι σύμφωνες με την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που παρέχουμε, ή πρέπει να μειωθούν;
Με έχετε μπερδέψει, σα να ακούω διαφορετικές φωνές.

----------


## cna

Γιατί κάνουμε κάθε φορά τα εύκολα δύσκολα; Το ΤΕΕ καλά έκανε και αύξησε τις αμοιβές*. Η κυβέρνηση όμως προτίμησε να κρυφτεί πίσω από το ΤΕΕ αντί να αναλάβει την ευθύνη και να αλλάξει την ΕΤΑ της πολεοδομίας. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι ελάχιστες, αλλά όμως θα πρέπει να λέμε τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει για να μην υπάρχουν παρανοήσεις. Δηλαδή να μην πιστεύουμε κιόλας ότι το Ελληνικό Κράτος φρόντισε ποτέ να αναμορφώσει το σύστημα κατά τα ισχύοντα στην ΕΕ. Αν ήταν έτσι ο ΜΗΚΙΕ θα είχε εφαρμοστεί δεκαετίες πριν, οι απευθείας αναθέσεις έργων τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία πριν κοκ.

* Στην διαδικασία των αμοιβών υπάρχουν και μερικές πράξεις του ΤΕΕ που οδηγούν στον όρο "υποδεικνυόμενη δημοκρατία".Το ΤΕΕ δεν είχε δικαίωμα να καθορίζει τις αμοιβές των Μηχανικών Τ.Ε. από την στιγμή που δεν είναι μέλη του. Όμως αντί η πολιτεία να λάβει μέτρα προστασίας μας αντιθέτως εξέδωσε εγκύκλιο σύμφωνα με την οποία ο έλεγχος των αμοιβών θα αντιπαραβάλλεται με το φύλλο του ΤΕΕ (όχι όμως και ο έλεγχος των φορολογικών). Έτσι αναγκαστήκαμε να οδηγηθούμε σε εγγραφή στις τεχνικές επωνυμίες για να μπορέσουμε να ασκήσουμε το επάγγελμά μας. Το κείμενο από τον αστερίσκο και μετά ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το θέμα απλώς κατατίθεται για ιστορικούς και μόνον λόγους.

----------


## Theo

Και λύση υπάρχει, να συμπληρώσω.

ΕΤΑ 1000¤. Κρατικά, όχι με τρικ ΤΕΕ.

Θα αυξηθούν τα έσοδα και τα δικά μου και του κράτους.

Αλλά αλήθεια θα βγαίνουν άδειες μετά ? Ανοικοδόμηση θα έχουμε ?

----------


## spiderman

Συνάδελφοι πιστεύω ότι με έσοδα έξοδα την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα. Γιατί?
Επειδή οι εκπτώσεις στο επάγγελμά μας είναι status. ; Όλοι πάνω κάτω ξέρουμε τις τιμές αγοράς αν θέλουμε να έχουμε δουλειά...
Το ΤΕΕ πρέπει να επέμβει άμεσα-χθές.
Cna οι λογιστές έχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές? Οι Δικηγόροι έχουν π.χ. 200 ευρώ και παίρνουν 3000 για την αντίστοιχη δουλειά.
Εσύ (λέω τώρα εγώ) που παίρνεις 8000 αλλά θα φαίνεσαι για 10000 τί θα γίνει?

----------


## Balance

> Cna οι λογιστές έχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές? Οι Δικηγόροι έχουν π.χ. 200 ευρώ και παίρνουν 3000 για την αντίστοιχη δουλειά.
> Εσύ (λέω τώρα εγώ) που παίρνεις 8000 αλλά θα φαίνεσαι για 10000 τί θα γίνει?


Αν αληθεύει για τους δικηγόρους είμαστε κορόιδα. Ούτως ή άλλως είμαστε γιατί δε σεβόμαστε τους νόμους. Κορόιδα του εαυτού μας βέβαια, διαφορετικά να μην τους ψηφίζαμε..

----------


## Xάρης

Με λογιστικό τρόπο προσδιορισμού του εισοδήματος θα πάψουν να γίνονται εκπτώσεις ή τουλάχιστον τόσο μεγάλες εκπτώσεις.

Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές είναι για την διατήρηση ενός ελαχίστου επιπέδου μελετών. Διαφορετικά, λόγω πληθώρας μηχανικών, κρίσης κ.λπ. θα δούμε μελέτες πολύ χειρότερες από τις σημερινές.

Η ΕΤΑ=1.000¤ είναι υπερβολή νομίζω. 

Θα μπορούσαν να κοπούν τα ποσοστά υπέρ ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, Δήμου, ΚΗ', ΦΠΑ στις μελέτες & επιβλέψεις και ό,τι άλλος φόρος υπάρχει για να μειωθεί το κόστος της άδειας και να τονωθεί η οικοδομική δραστηριότητα. Γιατί πρέπει να τη στηρίζουν πάντα οι μηχανικοί με τις εκπτώσεις και τις χαμηλές αμοιβές;

Αύξηση χρειάζονται οι αμοιβές επιβλέψεων ή τουλάχιστον η εφαρμογή του νόμου που όταν υπάρχει ατεπιστασία οι αμοιβές τετραπλασιάζονται.
Επίσης, ανακατανομή των ποσοστών στις διάφορες εργασίες.

Να καταργηθεί η ευνοϊκή μεταχείριση για τις κατοικίες μέχρι δύο τον αριθμό και μέχρι 120τμ. Αυτό είναι κοινωνική πολιτική του κράτους με τις πλάτες των μηχανικών ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών. Εκτός εάν δεχθούμε χαμηλότερη ποιότητα μελετών γι αυτές τις κατοικίες απ' αυτές που είναι 121τμ και πάνω.

Και τέλος, επανεξέταση των συντελεστών προσδιορισμού του προϋπολογισμού για τις ειδικές κατηγορίες κτηρίων. Οι γεωργικές αποθήκες έχουν αδικαιολόγητα χαμηλό προϋπολογισμό. Πάλι κοινωνική πολιτική του κράτους υπέρ των αγροτών στις πλάτες των μηχανικών.

----------


## cna

> Cna οι λογιστές έχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές? Οι  Δικηγόροι έχουν π.χ. 200 ευρώ και παίρνουν 3000 για την αντίστοιχη  δουλειά.
> Εσύ (λέω τώρα εγώ) που παίρνεις 8000 αλλά θα φαίνεσαι για  10000 τί θα γίνει?


Ούτε οι υδραυλικοί έχουν κατοχυρωμένες ελάχιστες αμοιβές αλλά βρες  υδραυλικό που να παίρνει λιγότερα από αυτά που καθορίζει το σωματείο. 

Στο θέμα με τους δικηγόρους έγκειται η ουσιαστική διαφορά ανάμεσα σε  εμάς και όλον τον υπόλοιπο πολιτισμένο κόσμο (συγχωρείστε το δηκτικό του  κειμένου). Εξηγώ: οι δικηγόροι σπάνια δέχονται λιγότερη αμοιβή από την  πεσυμφωνημένη του τοπικού συλλόγου. Κοινώς οι άνθρωποι συνεννοούνται  μεταξύ τους και τηρούν τις υποσχέσεις τους. Επίσης γι' αυτούς η ελάχιστη  αμοιβή είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέει: η ελάχιστη αμοιβή χρέωσης και όχι η  μέγιστη!!! Οι άνθρωποι σέβονται την επιστήμη που υπηρετούν καθώς και  τις ευθύνες και τους κόπους τους. Άραγε όλοι εμείς που κάνουμε εκπτώσεις  επί της ελάχιστης σε τί από τα παραπάνω δείχνουμε τον προσήκοντα  σεβασμό;

Κάτι τελευταίο για τους δικηγόρους: ο νέος δικηγόρος πριμοδοτείται από  τον τοπικό σύλλογο για διάστημα έως 2 χρόνια. Όσο χρειάζεται δηλαδή για  να εδραιώσει ένα στοιχειώδες πελατολόγιο...


Και όπως πλέον λένε σχεδόν όλοι οι πολιτικοί: όποιος έχτισε έχτισε...

----------

